# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger of niet?

## grettel

Hallo,

moest vorige maand rond de 29 ongesteld worden, maar was het een weekje eerder, zo rond de 23 e. Daarna kreeg ik erg last van mijn borsten, werden groter en waren gevoelig. dus dacht dat ik zwanger was, heb een test gedaan rond de 28 e en was negatief. Tot aan afgelopen vrijdag 16 decheb ik steeds het gevoel gehad dat ik zwanger was of ben.. Maar nu werd ik vrijdag ongesteld!! zondag was het weer afgelopen.. Heel vreemd. Borsten zijn nog steeds voller en gevoelig. Onderbuik zeurt een beetje, is net of moet ik ongesteld worden,maar ben het niet meer. Oh ja, heb zaterdag ochtend op advies van de dokter een test gedaan en was negatief.  :Frown:  kan ik nu wel zwanger zijn of niet :Confused:  was maar twee dagen ongesteld.. daarom??

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hey, lees je nog hier? Hoe is het 'afgelopen' met je? Was je zwanger of niet?

----------

